# Lotion Bars



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I have someone on my diaper sewing forum that would like to try a lotion bar. Her son has a chapped face and she thinks that a lotion bar would work better than liquid lotion. She has tried a stick of cocoa butter, but it is too hard. I can't imagine a stick of cocoa butter being to hard, will a lotion bar be softer? Anyone have any lotion bars and may I give her your email address or website? Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some. I don't know about it being much softer than CB. Smoother, yes. Mine are rather feminine though....cameo shaped and packed in a tin. Lightly scented with lemongrass which goes nicely with the scent from the CB. Probably not what you'd want for a boy. LOL


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

I just started making lotion bars too. I was surprised at how hard cocoa butter is. I had no idea. If it were my baby I would try and get ahold of some unrefined shea and just use that. lotion Bars would be my second choice, they would work well too. Shannon


----------

